# Suggestions on snow-worthy (economical and affordable) vehicles?



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I need suggestions on a snow-worthy, affordable vehicle that gets decent gas mileage (over 25 mpg), preferably under $25K, but I'll consider used, too. Love the gas economy of my Chevy HHR (plus it's paid for!) and it's been good for long trips, with plenty of room in back for storage - but it's terrible on snow and the traction control is a minus for getting up my long, very steep driveway in snow. This is two winters in a row in Ohio we've gotten hammered with snow and since I'll be looking for a job for next year, I may have a commute.

So, I'm thinking before next winter I need a hatchback, station wagon, crossover or SUV that will get me places safely without eating a hole in my wallet. Suggestions?

P.S. Oh, and it's a bonus if I can fit a #300 dog crate in the back, which I guess rules out sedans.

Thanks,
Gemi


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

No definite suggestions here, but I am very interested in this conversation as well! Since uh, my bf totaled my car in the snowstorm and all, I'm in the market for a better car for those sorts of conditions. 

P.S. My Ford Focus station wagon definitely did NOT do well the snow. My mom's Ford Escape does great though, and it's a small SUV. I've also heard great things about Subarus.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I live in pretty heavy snow and ice winters. I commute a couple of hundred miles per week. I often cross 2 mountain passes. I drive an '09 Subaru Forester, and it has gotten me every where I want to go. I am not sure how big a #300 crate is, but my Forester carries a crate big enough for a 45 pound Brittany and a littler crate for the King Charles Cavalier Spaniel. However, much of the secret is in the tires, not just the car. I have Bridgestone Blizzak tires after sliding into a ditch one time. If you buy a car from a dealer, upgrade the tires. Good luck! I hate shopping for cars!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a Subaru November a year ago and I love it.  I got the Legacy.  It does not have the space my Trailblazer did, but I love the gas mileage.
deb


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I live in pretty heavy snow and ice winters. I commute a couple of hundred miles per week. I often cross 2 mountain passes. I drive an '09 Subaru Forester, and it has gotten me every where I want to go. I am not sure how big a #300 crate is, but my Forester carries a crate big enough for a 45 pound Brittany and a littler crate for the King Charles Cavalier Spaniel. However, much of the secret is in the tires, not just the car. I have Bridgestone Blizzak tires after sliding into a ditch one time. If you buy a car from a dealer, upgrade the tires. Good luck! I hate shopping for cars!


#300 would be about Brittany sized. Heard good things from many sources about Subarus. I agree tires make a huge difference.

Anyone know about the Toyota Rav4? Just like the look and they're AWD.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Subaru's are popular here (Colorado).  My husband has one and it it great in snow.  I know that they have models that start at a resonable price (and Up).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really wanted a RAV4 before I got the Subaru.  One of our probation officers has one and she never has problems getting to work in the snow.  I'm not sure what their gas mileage is like.  I'm getting 30mpg most of the time in my Legacy.  
I'm not sure RAVs are that good, but like you I really like the way they look.  
deb


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The RAV4s get 28-29 highway, I believe.  I'm used to getting that around town and up to 35 highway now, but I remember my dog-showing days when I used to drive a full-sized Dodge van and got less than 20 mpg - ouch!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went shopping for a RAV during the economic situation and the dealer I went to would not deal with me.  
I wasn't asking them to give me the vehicle, but they were not being fair on the price for my trade-in.  
They gave me some holabalu about Chevy going bankrupt and my Trailblazer wouldn't be worth anything.  What? 
When I went into the Subaru dealership I told them immediately I did not want them to treat me like I was stupid, please.
I got an awesome deal.  
My mom just bought a Toyota from another dealer in a neighoboring town and got a very good deal.  I will be visiting that
dealership when I trade in my car if I still want a RAV4.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Another Subaru owner here--my '97 Legacy GT, with 16" racing tires (yes, you read that correctly) still out performs any SUV we've owned in snow and ice conditions.  We live on the side of a very steep hill, and prior to this house lived out on an even higher hill further from town that almost never got plowed.  I've had this car for 11 years now, and I'm not kidding when I say it's had ONE skid in that time--in spite of tires that are pretty crappy for the conditions, in spite of a slightly crazy driver, in spite of these ridiculous hills and the ice that forms on them.  Once.  And even then, it was quickly and easily controlled.  

It also is a serious workhorse of a car.  These things are built to last, which is why my 14 year old car is likely to still be mine for another several years.  Best car I've ever owned, and the next one will be a Subaru as well.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Another Subaru owner here--my '97 Legacy GT, with 16" racing tires (yes, you read that correctly) still out performs any SUV we've owned in snow and ice conditions. We live on the side of a very steep hill, and prior to this house lived out on an even higher hill further from town that almost never got plowed. I've had this car for 11 years now, and I'm not kidding when I say it's had ONE skid in that time--in spite of tires that are pretty crappy for the conditions, in spite of a slightly crazy driver, in spite of these ridiculous hills and the ice that forms on them. Once. And even then, it was quickly and easily controlled.
> 
> It also is a serious workhorse of a car. These things are built to last, which is why my 14 year old car is likely to still be mine for another several years. Best car I've ever owned, and the next one will be a Subaru as well.


Impressive, Victoria! I've been skidding on an almost daily basis and it scares the cr** out of me that one day someone's going to be right in front of me. And your house situation sounds like mine. Frequently I can't even get up my hill and have to park my car down by the road and trudge up - 1/4 mile.

Deb - Before I got my Chevy, we went to a local dealer who was an old college friend of my husband's. He told me I wouldn't like the HHR and proceeded to spend the next hour speaking to my husband about other cars and ignoring me. Needless to say he did not get my business. I went to the next town over where the salesman bent over backwards to get me the car (and in the color) I wanted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Our Saabs -- a '99 9-5 wagon and '05 9-3 convertible -- are awesome in any weather. My son has a '97 900 hatchback and that's terrific, too.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went car shopping with my then boyfriend, now fiance, when I was shopping for my Trailblazer.  The salesmen continually ignored me even though we both made it clear it was my car, my money and my decision.  I also went one town over, found another salesman.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a Subaru Legacy sedan for several years and grew out of it with 2 kids, carseats and all their gear. It was great and there was no place I couldn't get to in that car.  I live in the cold, snowy state of NY and my house is on top of a mountain with poorly maintained roads.  I upgraded to a larger 4wd Honda Pilot and it too is great, however it does not sip gas  
When I can get away w/a smaller vehicle I will most likely get a Subaru Forester. I like the better view from an SUV as I'm on the petite side. Good luck!


----------



## Melbre (Jan 9, 2011)

We bought our Rav4 new in 2007 and love it!  It handles great in the snow- drives right through it.  I've had a few times turning corners on ice and start to slide- the vehicle stability control kicks in and stops the slide right away. 
I'm thinking the gas mileage is usually in the mid to high 20's- much better than our old Jeep Grand Cherokee.  We bought the Limited V6- has great horsepower too.  I'd buy it again in a heartbeat


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nothing of this from personal experience, but I did observe that Subarus were extremely popular with locals in the Yellowstone National Park area, and I was told it was because they handled the snow and cold there well.  So an indirect endorsement of the all wheel drive Subarus.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like my Honda CR-V.  It gets about 23/mpg.  I thin they start around 21-23K.  Mine was a little more because I got leather seats/heated seats, sunroof, satellite radio,etc.  They have them in the 2WD but you would want the 4WD model for th snow.  I've been really happy with the car's performance.  Go test drive one.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a Limited RAV4.  The gas mileage is very good for an SUV - I get around 24 in the Cities/Suburbs, but when we go to our cabin, we get 28 - 32mpg.  We got the RAV for 2 reasons - it's all wheel drive, and the Limited Edition can tow 3500 pounds.

Regarding snow, whether it can handle what you need depends on how much snow accumulates before you shovel/plow.  LOL  With our cabin, the "driveway" is maybe a half a mile long and we don't have good snow removal equipment (we have to hire a guy to plow us every now and then).  Last time we went up there, we got stuck in the RAV...BUT...we were trying to go through 10" of snow (the RAV has about 7" clearance) and it was a bit uphill.  Our own fault, not really the vehicle's.

That being said, we are considering a Subaru - they have the best AWD system (says my husband, who does the research)...

Our net-net is that the RAV might be more than sufficient for you, provided you don't let more than 8 or 9" of snow accumulate before you remove it.  It's certainly more than fine for highway/suburban/etc driving.

ps, the RAV is very comfortable for highway travel and has a TON of space in the back.  I LOVE how the door hinges sideways instead of up & down because i'm short and it can be tough for me to close some gates that go up & down.  LOL


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

cargalmn said:


> I have a Limited RAV4. The gas mileage is very good for an SUV - I get around 24 in the Cities/Suburbs, but when we go to our cabin, we get 28 - 32mpg. We got the RAV for 2 reasons - it's all wheel drive, and the Limited Edition can tow 3500 pounds.
> 
> Regarding snow, whether it can handle what you need depends on how much snow accumulates before you shovel/plow. LOL With our cabin, the "driveway" is maybe a half a mile long and we don't have good snow removal equipment (we have to hire a guy to plow us every now and then). Last time we went up there, we got stuck in the RAV...BUT...we were trying to go through 10" of snow (the RAV has about 7" clearance) and it was a bit uphill. Our own fault, not really the vehicle's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info., cargalmn. We're in central Ohio, so in any winter we might get one heavy snowfall on average, but several smaller ones of 6" or less. It will probably come down to test driving several vehicles. The Subarus sound very functional, but the RAV4 may be sufficient for my needs, plus (and I admit to being superficial when it comes to cars) I like the look. Still keeping my options open, doing my research and gathering opinions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been impressed with the Subarus for a long time - all of them are AWD - nice.
And the outback seems a really useful model.
I purchased the Honda CR-V for my wife. Good mileage (only comes as a 4 cylinder) and good price (got a 2010 end of year).
And it has the 4WD - I think it is one of the best cost/performance vehicles around.

But....

If you are looking for a snow machine - consider the Jeep Cherokee - my son has a Jeep Liberty and it is shorter than our CR-V but has a higher clearance - so yes we have more interior space but clearance is a big issue in the snow and ice.
Stability is a big issue so one wonders about the center of gravity of any vehicle - helps to assure no rollovers.
But most jeeps do not get great gas mileage.
Hard to balance one thing against the other.

And I have to add that I believe that over 50% of safe driving in the snow and ice is the driver.
So I find my 1999 Olds Alero to be a fine car in the winter and it is not 4WD or SUV or any of that.

Just sayin......


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am another owner of a Subaru Legacy, and I am very happy with its performance in the snow.  I have always been a very nervous driver in bad weather - I only go out in it if I absolutely have to, but I actually feel more comfortable in the Subaru than I have in any other car we have owned.  My daughter has a Subaru Impraza (sp?).  She spent one winter living in the Pocono Mountains and was pleased with the way it performed up there.  I have heard good reports about the RAV4 as well.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

We were seriously looking at a Subaru Outback but the dealer wasn't really willing to even talk to us (absolutely would not quote a price UNTIL we committed to buy the vehicle -- seriously?) so we moved on -- ended up with a Toyota Venza -- remarkable similar in nature to the Subaru Outback -- quite a bit more room than the Outback, very sure footed on the slippery stuff, AWD, we went for the 6 for the additional power but the 4's perform quite well and, naturally, do better on mileage. We do, however, beat the posted estimates on mileage on our 6 though, our actual mileage approaches that posted for the 4.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I run a Dodge Dakota 4wd crew cab with snow tires and get good gas mileage, 22 miles to the gallon (magnum v and stay on the road (can't vouch for the nambee pambee other no drivin


Spoiler



village idiots ha


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Another vote for Subaru!  Not only do they handle well in snow but they're also safe.  My hubby was returning from a ski trip when he was hit and rolled (3 times I believe) down a steep embankment in the mountains.  The car was totaled but he and his passenger both walked away from the accident with only bruises.  After that, he bought another Forester and he credits those cars for saving his life.  

My DH's best friend lives in Ohio and he also drives a Subaru, we borrowed it when we were visiting over New Years for his wedding and drove through a flurry.  I was terrified since I'm a California girl, but it got us where we needed to go safely and never lost traction.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I lived in the North Woods of Maine   I drove a Subaru and loved the car.  It definitely handled the weather there without a problem.

My sister lives in Cincinnati and drives an older model CRV.  She loves it because she finds it dependable in bad weather.  

If you're having problems with your current vehicle, it might be worth it to invest in a set of snow tires until you're ready to buy a new vehicle.


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

I've always wondered what the Flintstones did when the weather got snowy.  Economical, yes.  Traction, maybe not so much.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

A central Ohio Escape owner here.  I have never had one bit of difficulty with it in the snow & ice.  Mine is a 2002, bought in October of 2001, and I've loved it from the start.  It gets decent mileage, is totally reliable and I feel really safe in it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Recently had to replace my 1995 Isuzu Rodeo (374K miles)

I purchased a 2010 Subaru Outback last March in Iowa and drove it back to Nevada through ice storms and a blizzard.  Now have 20K miles and have had it places you would not take a helicopter !  I could not be happier.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe. The MPG's are good, I commute 75 miles one way to work. Plenty of cargo space in the back, plus both rear seats fold forward to increase the cargo space. Mine is not four wheel drive and here in NJ we have gotten clobbered by snow the past couple of years and I have not had any problems. The traction control is wonderful. I traded in a Dodge Ram and have had no complaints since.


----------

